# Radio host Michael Smerconish talked about his rating



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Radio host....he found out he's a 4.67. And was asking on air if he could do anything for uber to raise it etc...give a class, bring cookies to their office type of thing (Eff the drivers!)

Comes out he tips $1 in the app. Asks for a charging cord. Calls and texts before the driver arrives to tell him where to go (love that--now I have no navigation and I just passed you). Apparently had a driver that morning who had no cord, didn't adjust the temperature etc....

I'm guessing the driver decide he wasn't doing anything for this high maintenance pax right off the bat.

Oh, and he said "but you expect a certain level of service" and that "the whole purpose of uber was to not have to tip and it was better before they had tipping". AND that "from now on I'll make the driver give me 5 stars before I get out of the car."

I'd one star any pax right in their face if they insisted I rate them in front of them like that. And $1 is someone who wants to say they tip but actually thinks it sucks that anyone would expect them to.

He's on Twitter etc. So blow it up, people.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Radio host....he found out he's a 4.67. And was asking on air if he could do anything for uber to raise it etc...give a class, bring cookies to their office type of thing (Eff the drivers!)
> 
> Comes out he tips $1 in the app. Asks for a charging cord. Calls and texts before the driver arrives to tell him where to go (love that--now I have no navigation and I just passed you). Apparently had a driver that morning who had no cord, didn't adjust the temperature etc....
> 
> ...


Smerconish is echoing sentiments of the vast majority of rideshare passengers.
They want it cheap
and the driver is just "a Temporary thing" on the front seat 
waiting to be deactivated and replaced 
by hundreds of newbies.

bottom line, you're lucky to get the dollar 

https://www.cnn.com/videos/media/20...dia-turns-trump-smerconish-bts-newday-vpx.cnn


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Radio host....he found out he's a 4.67. And was asking on air if he could do anything for uber to raise it etc...give a class, bring cookies to their office type of thing (Eff the drivers!)
> 
> Comes out he tips $1 in the app. Asks for a charging cord. Calls and texts before the driver arrives to tell him where to go (love that--now I have no navigation and I just passed you). Apparently had a driver that morning who had no cord, didn't adjust the temperature etc....
> 
> ...


Just be happy for the dollar tip. Better than nothing. Focus on giving good service.

My two cents.
?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Grubby clown.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Grubby clown.


Seriously?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?


Journalists are worse than prostitutes.

Everyone here knows he deserves the 4.67. I'm sure he exudes ahole.

A journalist is just an asshole who wasn't smart enough for law school.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I tweeted 



@smerconish
If you want to raise your Uber Rating tip in cash. Cash Tip= instant 5 star rating. Don't tell a driver that "you'll tip them in the app" because a high percentage of people who say that phrase are lying


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Journalists are worse than prostitutes.
> 
> Everyone here knows he deserves the 4.67. I'm sure he exudes ahole.
> 
> A journalist is just an @@@@@@@ who wasn't smart enough for law school.


When he was talking about this even the people who work with him with saying he was high maintenance and that a dollar wasn't enough and yes he definitely exude an air of I'm supposed to get great service I take Uber all the time uber's great I don't understand the problem so yeah you're right. I'm actually not really going to listen to him anymore after that and I wonder if there's other drivers that he's lost from his radio audience as well. He was worrying about when he goes to different places he might not be able to get a ride because of his rating. One can only hope. But some Ant will still pick him up.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When he was talking about this even the people who work with him with saying he was high maintenance and that a dollar wasn't enough and yes he definitely exude an air of I'm supposed to get great service I take Uber all the time uber's great I don't understand the problem so yeah you're right. I'm actually not really going to listen to him anymore after that and I wonder if there's other drivers that he's lost from his radio audience as well. He was worrying about when he goes to different places he might not be able to get a ride because of his rating. One can only hope. But some Ant will still pick him up.


Will gladly pick him up. As long he keeps any liberal attitudes to himself. Am fine with the dollar tip.

My two cents.
?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

" It was better before tipping". So amusing a nationally known journalist can't grasp the nuance here. It has nothing to do with tipping; it is all about driver pay being slashed. But all the average customer has seen is their cost for rides go up, so they can't understand why the quality has dipped so much. Why not dig a little deeper there, Mike? You think drivers are protesting and stopping traffic for fun?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Never heard of this D-bag before and it looks like I wasn't missing much. I hope his rating drops even further...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I just tweeted him and made fun of the idiot


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Radio host....he found out he's a 4.67. And was asking on air if he could do anything for uber to raise it etc...give a class, bring cookies to their office type of thing (Eff the drivers!)
> 
> Comes out he tips $1 in the app. Asks for a charging cord. Calls and texts before the driver arrives to tell him where to go (love that--now I have no navigation and I just passed you). Apparently had a driver that morning who had no cord, didn't adjust the temperature etc....
> 
> ...


What a dick!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Radio host....he found out he's a 4.67. And was asking on air if he could do anything for uber to raise it etc...give a class, bring cookies to their office type of thing (Eff the drivers!)
> 
> Comes out he tips $1 in the app. Asks for a charging cord. Calls and texts before the driver arrives to tell him where to go (love that--now I have no navigation and I just passed you). Apparently had a driver that morning who had no cord, didn't adjust the temperature etc....
> 
> ...


Let " Michael " RIDE THE BUS !



Cold Fusion said:


> Smerconish is echoing sentiments of the vast majority of rideshare passengers.
> They want it cheap
> and the driver is just "a Temporary thing" on the front seat
> waiting to be deactivated and replaced
> ...


" MICHAEL" cant afford a car ?

Or is " Michael" too inept to drive !


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

My threshold pax rating on Friday/Saturday night for pax is 4.7. So I wouldn't even hassle with a phony baloney good time rockin roller like him in the first place.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

I'd take $1 tip on every ride over what I get currently. I'd have about $2000 extra right now...Seen guys with like 18,000 trips. Tell me they wouldn't love $1 extra every trip


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Radio host....he found out he's a 4.67. And was asking on air if he could do anything for uber to raise it etc...give a class, bring cookies to their office type of thing (Eff the drivers!)
> 
> Comes out he tips $1 in the app. Asks for a charging cord. Calls and texts before the driver arrives to tell him where to go (love that--now I have no navigation and I just passed you). Apparently had a driver that morning who had no cord, didn't adjust the temperature etc....
> 
> ...


I have no clue who this pud is however if any passenger insists on a rating at the end of any trip. It will be a one star along with a text which I will start while they are sitting there claiming that the rider made me feel unsafe and threatened, and I don't think they should have access to the app any longer and I definitely do not wish to paired again... Thank you Uber... Along with.. ohh and now you can get the hell out of my car...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I have no clue who this pud is however if any passenger insists on a rating at the end of any trip. It will be a one star along with a text which I will start while they are sitting there claiming that the rider made me feel unsafe and threatened, and I don't think they should have access to the app any longer and I definitely do not wish to paired again... Thank you Uber... Along with.. ohh and now you can get the hell out of my car...


Will be in Memphis, in couple weeks, taking Uber multiple times a day. Downtown area. 
Keep in mind I report driver violations on a consistent basis.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I NEVER end the ride until the pax hole is out of the car. If they ask why I haven't ended the ride, I tell them as long as they're in my car with the ride not ended, they're insured. Once I end the ride, no insurance. If they're still in the car and I'm rear ended, they're shit out of luck. Then I say nicely to GTFO.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will be in Memphis, in couple weeks, taking Uber multiple times a day. Downtown area.
> Keep in mind I report driver violations on a consistent basis.


I can only hope I get your ping... It's been weeks since I have kicked out an entitled ass...

Black BMW.. just keep ordering till you get me... Better yet send me flight info I'll pick u up at the airport for free. And you have never been violated like I will, you might wanna get a go pro and have it running.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Will be in Memphis, in couple weeks, taking Uber multiple times a day. Downtown area.
> Keep in mind I report driver violations on a consistent basis.


If that's what rocks your socks, go for it Goldilocks!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I can only hope I get your ping... It's been weeks since I have kicked out an entitled ass...
> 
> Black BMW.. just keep ordering till you get me... Better yet send me flight info I'll pick u up at the airport for free. And you have never been violated like I will, you might wanna get a go pro and have it running.


Will take you up on that. Like to see you pull your childish, lame stunts on me. Won't happen. Guaranteed.

I expect top notch service, and get it. Have deactivated many drivers.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will take you up on that. Like to see you pull your childish, lame stunts on me. Won't happen. Guaranteed.
> 
> I expect top notch service, and get it. Have deactivated many drivers.


Liable to get curb stomped service if I find out your my ping. Moron, drop your ass off in orange mound and we'll see how badass you are LOL.... Anyway still awaiting flight info....

Anyway this is all just fiction because I'd never pick u up in the first place... Low rated Non tipping entitled morons I pass on so when the ping popped up and I saw your rating I'd pass.. oh well would have been fun...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

the real question is how is a 4.67 even getting picked up? i ignore 4.8 or lowers on xl haha

other drivers are letting you know its a human piece of trash that dont tip for human delivery

this is custom 1950s popeye cartoon taxi turvy brutus was stealing popeyes fares because "the rubes a healthy tipper"






study came out last week even confirmed 4.7s less likely to tip

you know they tip pizza guy, bottle or plate server dont give service to people who literally despise you for delivering them alive in a top 5 most dangerous job(top 10 list twice

let them get the worst newest inexperienced drivers, the rapists, weirdos, robbers that slip thru the cracks and have no choice but to accept

4.8+ is a chance at $5-20+ more per hour/trip

let these losers wait & keep getting new accounts and youll even learn half the 5.0s are these banned losers

4+ years not going 10+ miles no cash tip 1 star periodt


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Radio host....he found out he's a 4.67. And was asking on air if he could do anything for uber to raise it etc...give a class, bring cookies to their office type of thing (Eff the drivers!)
> 
> Comes out he tips $1 in the app. Asks for a charging cord. Calls and texts before the driver arrives to tell him where to go (love that--now I have no navigation and I just passed you). Apparently had a driver that morning who had no cord, didn't adjust the temperature etc....
> 
> ...


People often seem to think that we are being compensated well and/or that we are employees who have the vehicles provided for us. They don't understand the compensation is usually very crappy now in most of the country. These things lead to attitudes such as this. People think we are getting 80% of the fare.

The $1 tip thing might not be that bad if it is just a 1-2 mile quick trip but for anything more, yes, that is a pretty crappy tip. Still it's better than what we get 75% of the time. :frown:

The charging cord thing. I just keep my own cord (USB-C) and that's it. If someone needs it I will let them use it or if they have their own cord then I will let them plug it in. 4.94 rating currently. I'm not responsible for making sure your phone is charged or for providing you with the right cord!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Keep in mind I report driver violations on a consistent basis.


....and your pax rating is?

....as if anybody here uses their silly screen names as pax names. duh.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I can only hope I get your ping... It's been weeks since I have kicked out an entitled ass...
> 
> Black BMW.. just keep ordering till you get me... Better yet send me flight info I'll pick u up at the airport for free. And you have never been violated like I will, you might wanna get a go pro and have it running.


Seriously? Don't think so.



SHalester said:


> ....and your pax rating is?
> 
> ....as if anybody here uses their silly screen names as pax names. duh.


4.91



Dekero said:


> Liable to get curb stomped service if I find out your my ping. Moron, drop your ass off in orange mound and we'll see how badass you are LOL.... Anyway still awaiting flight info....
> 
> Anyway this is all just fiction because I'd never pick u up in the first place... Low rated Non tipping entitled morons I pass on so when the ping popped up and I saw your rating I'd pass.. oh well would have been fun...


If ya can't take the heat, get outta the kitchen. ?

You wouldn't last long.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just be happy for the dollar tip. Better than nothing. Focus on giving good service.
> 
> My two cents.
> ?


Jesus.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> 4.91


with or wo all these drives you got suspended. as if Uber would even tell you......


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> I expect top notch service, and get it. Have deactivated many drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Liable to get curb stomped service if I find out your my ping. Moron, drop your ass off in orange mound and we'll see how badass you are LOL.... Anyway still awaiting flight info....
> 
> Anyway this is all just fiction because I'd never pick u up in the first place... Low rated Non tipping entitled morons I pass on so when the ping popped up and I saw your rating I'd pass.. oh well would have been fun...


Curb stomped? ??

Ya got it the wrong way around! ??


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Will take you up on that. Like to see you pull your childish, lame stunts on me. Won't happen. Guaranteed.
> 
> I expect top notch service, and get it. Have deactivated many drivers.


Another legend in his own lunchbox 

.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber set things up where even fellow drivers act like dbags .


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> " It was better before tipping". So amusing a nationally known journalist can't grasp the nuance here. It has nothing to do with tipping; it is all about driver pay being slashed. But all the average customer has seen is their cost for rides go up, so they can't understand why the quality has dipped so much. Why not dig a little deeper there, Mike? You think drivers are protesting and stopping traffic for fun?


Almost all PAX that I talk to about pay they have zero clue that Uber/Lyft keep cutting driver pay.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Almost all PAX that I talk to about pay they have zero clue that Uber/Lyft keep cutting driver pay.


Stop complaining.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

And my PAX rating is like a 4.39 or something. But I've only taken like 10 uber rides total, mostly on vacation. So someone, somewhere probably hit me with a 1*. No idea why though. Always tip. Never a bad ride. We do mostly Lyft since they like to toss discounts at me and it ends up being cheaper. Could have been when we were abroad somewhere, Philly, San Fran. No idea.



MiamiKid said:


> Stop complaining.


No complaining. Complaining leads to less chance of tip. It's one of those questions/subjects you get from time to time asking about pay and such and the conversation leads to that. I never talk pay unless they bring it up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Almost all PAX that I talk to about pay they have zero clue that Uber/Lyft keep cutting driver pay


Kinda odd that would even come up as as a conversation topic? Kinda like talking about tips, during the ride itself. my pax so certainly don't. Everything else, but not those.


----------

